# Bream bite?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

:help:I want to take my little nephew out fishing this weekend, where is a good place to take him to catch some bream?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

What area are you looking to fish?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I live in the Crestview area so I'm willing to travel to pcola or as far as Freeport.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You might check with the city on the two ponds right by the college on hwy 90, if you want to bank fish. Or you might contact Gail Kaltz, Director at the college, to see if he knows about any fishing there. A few years back I remember reading about catching bream and cats there.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks fish really appreciate it.


----------

